# Donny D III Video



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Finally got around to editing some of the videos and put something quick together for the boss...figured I'd post it here for anyone who is bored and looking to kill time....


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

As a side note if you change the quality to 1080 at the bottom of the youtube screen the videos are much clearer


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice video. Were all those sails around here?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Sweeeeeet


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

:thumbup: Good stuff


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Nice video. Were all those sails around here?


I take the boat to key largo each January for 3 months. The sailfish were caught there...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice video pal:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great vid Capt


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Great Video*

Thanks for posting, great video, I feel like part of their family! Great seeing all the happy kids involved in the sport.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

love the video!


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome video!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Epic!


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice video man.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Great job on the video, and even better job on all the fish! You and your crew definitely know how to get the job done... To the point if perfection. Your videos get me fired up to go fish!!


----------

